
The History of ‘Easter Eggs’ - DarkContinent
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/08/technology/easter-eggs-tesla-google.html
======
roland35
Easter eggs can be fun, but you got to be careful too! I know of a group that
put a "PC Load Letter" error on a $100k machine as a joke (Office Space
reference), all in good fun. Well years later a unit completely broke, kept
saying "PC Load Letter", and caused a big problem for the customer. Somehow an
executive caught wind of the whole situation and was not too pleased...

So maybe the moral of the story is put Easter Eggs where a user can find them
to have fun, not as an error message!

------
oflannabhra
I prefer James Thomson's presentation on the history of easter eggs:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAaqSr-
yShc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAaqSr-yShc)

~~~
ehsankia
I prefer Brian Moriarty's lecture (showcased in The Witness):

[http://ludix.com/moriarty/psalm46.html](http://ludix.com/moriarty/psalm46.html)

------
michaelrubin
That "Josh" guy makes the best easter eggs.

